
Plans for secure quantum Internet take a leap forward - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/dec/15/secure-quantum-internet-photons-computers?CMP=twt_gu
======
markbnine
_Quantum networks are highly sought after by governments around the world
because they can make communication between two computers impenetrable to
hackers._

I think impenetrable is the wrong word. . . Maybe uneavesdropable?

------
91edec
Surely if it's on a network the proton has to be read at some point so it can
be delivered to it's destination? Wouldn't that change it's shape?

